# Would anyone like to make me a banner??



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

For my siggy (and most likely a web page eventually). I've changed my blog so I want a new banner to link the blog in my signature that fits more with the style of the blog.


I don't have any money so it would have to be someone that just wanted to make it for fun. Of course I would want you to put a signature somewhere on the banner and I'd give you credit on my blog.

If you think your interested let me know.. I kinda have an idea of what I want but I'm open to artist interpretation.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> For my siggy (and most likely a web page eventually). I've changed my blog so I want a new banner to link the blog in my signature that fits more with the style of the blog.
> 
> 
> I don't have any money so it would have to be someone that just wanted to make it for fun. Of course I would want you to put a signature somewhere on the banner and I'd give you credit on my blog.
> ...



Id be up to giving it a go


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks 

Here's a quick sketch I just did that sort of show's what I want. I just did a general betta outline but I'd like it to be more realistic. I want the colors to sort of match the theme of my blog (you can click on the current banner to go to the blog).. sort of white, dark blue, light blue, black type thing.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im assuming that is a moon on the left? do you want it a real pic or a drawn one? i suck at drawing i can easily mod up a pic and put your own bettas on the pic


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah sorry LOL.. I meant to put a little more detail than that. I really kind of want it to be drawn. I've seen members who have done digital drawings of pictures posted... something like that.

I'm pretty good at sketching (that is a REALLY rough sketch) but I cannot do digital art to save my life.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hmm i dont think i could do digital art i suck it but im not bad at photo shopping it. post me a few of your bettas and ill see what i can come up with hey


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's the link to my photo bucket
http://s970.photobucket.com/albums/ae182/jh9264/Fish/


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

ok i gtg right now but ill take a look and get a feel for it when i get back
so blues greens and greys for theme?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Heres number one:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That is amazing! Do you thing you could make the font stand out a little more?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

Abby said:


> Heres number one:


That is awesome Abby!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yep sure


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

like this?


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Based on your sketch:


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

pdxBetta said:


> Based on your sketch:


Part of me died of amazement. That is AWESOME!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Abby.. The yellow is perfect! I think I'm going to make that my avatar

pdx.. that is exactly how I envisioned it. Do you think you can replace the two betta's with these two but still have that same effect? 



















Y'all are so awesome.. I could never in a million years do this.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

pdxBetta said:


> Based on your sketch:


oh cool!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Abby.. The yellow is perfect! I think I'm going to make that my avatar
> 
> pdx.. that is exactly how I envisioned it. Do you think you can replace the two betta's with these two but still have that same effect?


Like this, or did you want the colors muted like the other one?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Could you make them muted? Although I really like the color version as well...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Those are awesome! Now I want one tooo *pouts* LOL!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Could you make them muted? Although I really like the color version as well...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's really nice, pdx! I think the muted one is nicer. I like the color choices. Very relaxing.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

It looks fantastic.. thank you so much! Do you want to put a signature on it somewhere? I'm going to use it in my signature for now but hopefully I'll be able to use it as a banner for my blog if I can figure out how to do that and future webpages.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> It looks fantastic.. thank you so much! Do you want to put a signature on it somewhere? I'm going to use it in my signature for now but hopefully I'll be able to use it as a banner for my blog if I can figure out how to do that and future webpages.


Nah, that's fine. I can make the background transparent or put a frame around it to fit your blog better when you get to that point.

Enjoy!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks again y'all! I really love both of these! I wish it could be a little bigger in my sig but it still looks amazing.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

glad my hrs work was useless


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What do you mean useless? I'm using it as my avatar and I'm also planning on using it for a couple of other things.


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

1fish2fish said:


> Thanks again y'all! I really love both of these! I wish it could be a little bigger in my sig but it still looks amazing.


Use this one for the sig:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol 1f2f im teasing. it was like haf hr work and im glad it turned out. i could find the right background is what took the time


----------

